# Looking for hard working person for job in Perth



## gwenq (Oct 15, 2012)

I am currently looking for someone who is willing to work hard as this is a very physical and demanding job.

It requires you to be working in the hot sun at the car yards if they are not able to provide shade. This job involves working on cars to remove scratches by using buffing tools.

To be eligible you will need :
1. To have a valid working visa. I want someone who is able to work with no issues. You must be able to work with no time limitations, example not only for 6 months or 3 months as I am looking for someone long term.
2. Must have an Australian driver's license and be able to drive a manual transmission van
3. Must have good work ethics and willing to work hard as it is a physical job
4. Must have good customer handling skills

I am looking at this as a long term employment prospect and not for just a few months, this is for at least a year or more as training takes some time and it also takes some time to get to the appropriate level of skill to use the buffing tools. 

I am looking for the most suitable person for this job and will be looking at a few people. If you are interested send me a message.

This person will need to be able to start immediately.


----------

